# Islamofacist have no honor!



## GHook93 (Dec 7, 2009)

A bombing at an elementary school!  You son's of bitches.



> Loading...
> *Blast outside Iraqi elementary school kills 8*
> 
> Among the dead were six children between the ages of 6 and 12, and 41 people were wounded, said officials from the police and Interior Ministry. Twenty-five children were among the wounded, two hospital officials said. The officials all spoke on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to release the information.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 7, 2009)

i am sorry to see children and the  innocent made the victim of any conflict....be it muslim terrorists...or jewish settlers....


----------



## traveler52 (Jan 6, 2010)

No such group does in fact exist.  America killed thousands of innocent men, women and children in Iraq.  Throw in all those "Unborn" and it's even worse.


----------



## Kalam (Jan 6, 2010)

They probably "saw a rocket being fired from the school", eh, GHook?

Al Jazeera English - Middle East - Israel shells UN school in Gaza


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kalam said:


> They probably "saw a rocket being fired from the school", eh, GHook?
> 
> Al Jazeera English - Middle East - Israel shells UN school in Gaza



Don't be a douche bag your entire life. I know as a Muslim you have to stick up for other Muslim terrorist. But your brotheren specifically targetted a school with children in it when children were present. Don't divert the topic by trying to point to Israel. 

Of course as a Muslim terrorist yourself (to whom we can now add to your list the Nigerian Bomber who you don't condemn, right nice to Hasan) of course you remain silent on Islamic terror!


----------



## manifold (Jan 7, 2010)

GHookNose said:
			
		

> Don't be a douche bag your entire life.




You might consider taking your own advise on that one.  It's well known that you think the only good muslim is a dead muslim.  So you'll have to excuse me if I consider your 'concerns' regarding muslim terrorists bombing muslim schoolchildren to be just a tad disingenuous.

mmkay.


----------



## Jos (Mar 7, 2010)

Nothing to add I just got tired of seeing Martin Timothy's sad arse post on the top


----------



## eots (Mar 7, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> A bombing at an elementary school!  You son's of bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only thawng worse is those Christandemst0fascist...


----------



## manifold (Mar 7, 2010)

manifold said:


> GHookNose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some things bear repeating.


----------



## publicprotector (Mar 9, 2010)

GHOOK, or that should be git, Just what has Israel been doing for the the last 6 decades, oh and not let us forget those brave actions in slaughtering all those Palestinian children in operation genocide.

You are  a complete and utter arsehole who screams at the actions of others but not of your own people. Well guess what these people  are all as bad as each other and dick heads like you point fingers when you should be denouncing all these atrocities whom ever commits them.

Thats the sign of being human and you don't fit into that group just like all the other haters out there.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 9, 2010)

Israel targeted schools?

I think not.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 9, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Israel targeted schools?
> 
> I think not.



Scroll up. See post number four. It's okay to shell schools if you "see rockets" being fired from the general area, right?


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 9, 2010)

They don't target schools, period.

But nice try.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 9, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> They don't target schools, period.
> 
> But nice try.





Having trouble reading?


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 9, 2010)

Not at all. Do you?


----------



## Kalam (Mar 9, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Not at all. Do you?



No, which is why I was able to catch "Israel shells UN school in Gaza."


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 10, 2010)

UNRWA meanwhile provides for many of the Palestinians&#8217; needs and is primarily staffed by people sympathetic to their cause who have allowed UN facilities to be used by terrorists and looked the other way while Palestinians have victimized each other and attacked Israelis. Reuters reported, for example, that &#8220;by day, Awad al-Qiq was a respected science teacher and headmaster at a United Nations school in the Gaza Strip. By night, Palestinian militants say, he built rockets for Islamic Jihad&#8221; (Reuters, May 5, 2008). Some UNRWA employees have also had prominent roles with Hamas, such as teacher Saeed Seyam, who was interior minister in the Hamas-led government.

&#8220;UN schools in Gaza long ago stopped being just schools,&#8221; Public Security Minister and former Shin Bet head Avi Dichter noted in a report on how Hamas was also using hospitals as bases. &#8220;All these services and places are refuge for Hamas terrorists and commanders&#8221; (Jerusalem Post, January 12, 2009).

In 2004, Peter Hansen, commissioner-general of UNRWA admitted that the organization employed members of Hamas. &#8220;Oh I&#8217;m sure that there are Hamas members on the UNRWA payroll and I don&#8217;t see that as a crime,&#8221; he told the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation (October 4, 2004). &#8220;Hamas as a political organization does not mean that every member is a militant and we do not do political vetting and exclude people from one persuasion against another.&#8221; Although Hansen made specious distinctions between members of Hamas, the United States and the European Union, the two largest contributors to UNRWA, banned the military and civilian wings of the organization.

That same year, an Israeli television station aired footage of armed Arab terrorists in southern Gaza using an ambulance owned and operated by UNRWA. Palestinian gunmen used the UNRWA emergency vehicle as getaway transportation after murdering six Israeli soldiers in Gaza City on May 11, 2004.

In a 2002 report, Rep. Eric Cantor (R-VA) reported how &#8220;buildings and warehouses under UNRWA supervision are allegedly being used as storage areas for Palestinian ammunition and counterfeit currency factories.&#8221; Cantor&#8217;s 2002 report also noted that UNRWA hosts summer camps in martyrdom for young terrorists-in-training. What is happening in Gaza now also should come as no surprise given Cantor&#8217;s finding that &#8220;while UNRWA claims to be a humanitarian organization, it allows terrorist organizations in Jenin to use local civilians as human shields. While terrorists launch attacks against the Israeli army out of occupied houses and apartment buildings, UNRWA turns its head&#8221; (Task Force on Terrorism & Unconventional Warfare, May 22, 2002).

Palestinian refugee camps have long been nests of terrorism, but the evidence was not publicized until after Israel&#8217;s Operation Defensive Shield in early 2002. The UNRWA-administered camps in the West Bank were found to have small-arms factories, explosives laboratories, arms caches and large numbers of suicide bombers and other terrorists using the refugees as shields. Here are two specific examples of UNRWA employees helping terrorists (Asaf Romirowsky, &#8220;How UNRWA Supports Hamas,&#8221; inFocus, Fall 2007):

Nidal Abd al-Fattah Abdallah Nazzal, an ambulance driver for UNRWA from Kalqiliya in the West Bank, was arrested by Israeli security services in August 2002 and admitted that he was a Hamas activist. He had transported weapons and explosives to terrorists in his ambulance, taking advantage of the freedom of movement afforded to UNRWA vehicles by the Israelis.

Nahd Rashid Ahmad Atallah, a senior official of UNRWA in the Gaza Strip, was also arrested by Israeli security in August 2002. He provided support to families of wanted Fatah and PFLP terrorists and used his UNRWA car to transport armed members of the &#8220;Popular Resistance Committees,&#8221; a militant faction of the Fatah movement, to carry out attacks against Israeli troops at the Karni Crossing.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Mar 10, 2010)

Fact Sheet #66: UN Impartiality in Gaza


----------



## editec (Mar 10, 2010)

Man being inhuman to his fellow man?

Say it isn't so.


----------



## mdn2000 (Mar 16, 2010)

How come when we here of bombs and missles we do not identify those responsible, its mostly Sunni terrorists. 

If you gave the Sunnis everything they demanded in Israel, if there were no Jews in Israel there would still be deadly combat.

Get rid of the Jews and than you would see the Sunnis try and destroy the Shia Moslems, after the Shia Moslems were destroyed the Sunnis would go after the less fundamental Sunnis.

Moslems are weak in the Middle East, they cannot man their own armies, Moslems have had to rely on Christians for everything they own. Christians empower the Moslems, its time to lay down the law and demand that all people live in peace, until we quit appeasing the Sunnis there will always be war in the Middle East.

When I think of Sunni Arab I am reminded that it is the Sunnis that still rape children. Sorry but if you rape children you have no moral ground to stand on.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 16, 2010)

Even more nauseating than a group of people who think it's okay to slaughter the women and children of their enemy, and who view their own women and children as chattel....people who can't bring themselves to condemn them, because we have accidentally killed women and children, the women and children the aforementioned pieces of shit hide behind DELIBERATELY, HOPING we will kill them.


----------



## Roybean (Mar 26, 2010)

Blah, blah, blah, blah....   a school with kids got blown up - and ?....and 
..... how many U.S. citizens were killed in car wrecks last year?
.....how many kids died of diseases worldwide last year
.....how many kids died of starvation worldwide last year
....how many people have died in North Korean prisons
....how many familes were wiped out in Nazi concentration camps and ovens ?
....how many non-combatants in Iraq and Afghan have we wiped out from "collateral damage" ?

Who cares if Islamofacists have or dont have honor - whats more important is that we go home and stop spending more tax payer dollars on an already oil-rich country


----------



## Rehmat (Mar 28, 2010)

In fact, if one read the Jewish history from reliable sources - it shows that the Jewish elites always have the bad habit of bitting the same hands which feed them. Here are some of the examples.

Zionist Crimes


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 31, 2010)

Kalam said:


> They probably "saw a rocket being fired from the school", eh, GHook?
> 
> Al Jazeera English - Middle East - Israel shells UN school in Gaza



Too bad the Pallies elected a terrorist regime that has been firing thousands of rockets into Israel that provoked war with Israel, right?

Never fuck with the Zionist infidel, homeboy.


----------



## Samson (Mar 31, 2010)

Kalam said:


> They probably "saw a rocket being fired from the school", eh, GHook?
> 
> Al Jazeera English - Middle East - Israel shells UN school in Gaza




Wow...just......_*WOW.*_

You have been able to illustrate in one short post, why Islam will implode:

Instead of condemning violence, _EVEN AMONG FELLOW MUSLIMS_, the first thought is to compare it with a completely unrelated event.

Why don't you try finding an Al Jazeera report about how the killing of Iraqi Children was condemned in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Marc39 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rehmat said:


> In fact, if one read the Jewish history from reliable sources - it shows that the Jewish elites always have the bad habit of bitting the same hands which feed them. Here are some of the examples.
> 
> Zionist Crimes



Amazing how a few Jews wield such power, eh?  How is it living with mental illness?


----------



## Kalam (Apr 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Too bad the Pallies elected a terrorist regime that has been firing thousands of rockets into Israel that provoked war with Israel, right?
> 
> Never fuck with the Zionist infidel, homeboy.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GtGSvyc1Sk]YouTube - Sanakhodo ????? ??????? ????[/ame]


----------



## Kalam (Apr 1, 2010)

Samson said:


> You have been able to illustrate in one short post, why Islam will implode:
> 
> Instead of condemning violence, _EVEN AMONG FELLOW MUSLIMS_, the first thought is to compare it with a completely unrelated event.
> 
> Why don't you try finding an Al Jazeera report about how the killing of Iraqi Children was condemned in Saudi Arabia?



I see you've noticed post of mine from a few weeks ago. Not too quick on the trigger, are you, Tex? 

I believe it was manifold who pointed out that GHook could care less about what happens to Muslim children and decided to exploit their deaths as "proof" of his belief that Muslims have a propensity for unnecessary violence. Had someone else posted the story, my response would have been different. 



Samson said:


> Why don't you try finding an Al Jazeera report about how the killing of Iraqi Children was condemned in Saudi Arabia?


I don't get it. You'll have to dumb this one down for me.


----------



## Samson (Apr 1, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > You have been able to illustrate in one short post, why Islam will implode:
> ...



OK ???.....I suppose, if you must justify ignoring the obvious, this is as good excuse as any 



Kalam said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you try finding an Al Jazeera report about how the killing of Iraqi Children was condemned in Saudi Arabia?
> ...




You posted a linky from Al Jazeera decribing, and denouncing Israeli atrocities, which, regardless of your hyperbolic reasoning, has nothing to do with the thread.

However, what _WOULD_ be topical, is an Al Jazeera Article about Saudi Condemnation of the attack about which is the topic of the thread.

My guess is, that just as you cannot focus on the subject because SO-AND-SO said WHATEVER about SO-AND-SO, neither Al Jazeera or Saudis can focus on the fundamental issues that weaken Islam: Muslim v. Muslim violence that caused the killing of these Iraqi Children.

But, if you find the article, you prove me wrong.


----------



## CMike (Apr 1, 2010)

Unfortunately, arab terrorists use schools as their bases, knowing that Israelis have more morality than they do.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 1, 2010)

Samson said:


> OK ???.....I suppose, if you must justify ignoring the obvious, this is as good excuse as any


I feel like I've made my position on causing civilian deaths clear. 



Samson said:


> You posted a linky from Al Jazeera decribing, and denouncing Israeli atrocities, which, regardless of your hyperbolic reasoning, has nothing to do with the thread.
> 
> However, what _WOULD_ be topical, is an Al Jazeera Article about Saudi Condemnation of the attack about which is the topic of the thread.


This specific attack? Since the invasion, incidents such as this have been a daily occurrence in Iraq. Scholars would quickly run out of paper if they issued a fatwa in response to every Iraqi bombing. To humor you, though, I entered "Saudi cleric" into Al Jazeera's search function and found a few articles that you might like, old though they may be:

Al Jazeera English - Archive - Saudi cleric urges al-Qaida surrender
Al Jazeera English - Archive - Saudi leader urges scholars to rethink
Al Jazeera English - Archive - Saudi cleric renounces violence
Al Jazeera English - Archive - Saudi cleric urges end to radicalism



Samson said:


> My guess is, that just as you cannot focus on the subject because SO-AND-SO said WHATEVER about SO-AND-SO, neither Al Jazeera or Saudis can focus on the fundamental issues that weaken Islam: Muslim v. Muslim violence that caused the killing of these Iraqi Children.
> 
> But, if you find the article, you prove me wrong.


Why wouldn't they? Al Jazeera has no religious affiliation and Wahhabis, who have Saudi Arabia in a chokehold, seem to love nothing more than labeling other Muslims "apostates."


----------



## Samson (Apr 1, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > OK ???.....I suppose, if you must justify ignoring the obvious, this is as good excuse as any
> ...



Well, I appreciate your effort. Most of the articles are a fairly general finger waving attempt to insure the Saudis have covered their asses with the West

You know, I'm not some wild-eyed, anti-Muslim, itching to turn a desert into glass....but it is discouraging that Al Jazeera couldn't find the time during their busy schedule of reporting Israeli Atrocities to report on the deaths of Iraqi Muslims at the hands of Other Iraqi Muslims, despite their having "no religious affiliation."


----------



## Kalam (Apr 1, 2010)

Samson said:


> Well, I appreciate your effort. Most of the articles are a fairly general finger waving attempt to insure the Saudis have covered their asses with the West
> 
> You know, I'm not some wild-eyed, anti-Muslim, itching to turn a desert into glass....but it is discouraging that Al Jazeera couldn't find the time during their busy schedule of reporting Israeli Atrocities to report on the deaths of Iraqi Muslims at the hands of Other Iraqi Muslims, despite their having "no religious affiliation."



The true irony of our exchange here is that the OP's article comes from a news outlet owned by Prince Salman bin 'Abd al-Aziz al-Saud. As for Al Jazeera, I managed to find these two articles featured in their "Middle East" section without much difficulty:

Al Jazeera English - Middle East - Deadly blasts hit Iraqi city
Al Jazeera English - Middle East - Iraq politician targeted in attack

Any religious bias that Al Jazeera may have is confined to its editorials.


----------



## Samson (Apr 1, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I appreciate your effort. Most of the articles are a fairly general finger waving attempt to insure the Saudis have covered their asses with the West
> ...



I agree: it is ironic.

I appreciate the articles, both of which I read, and both of which seem like very fact-based, even handed reports.

But, they're really not what I'd call reports about any Islamic Nation (I was hoping SA would take a leadership role) condemning the attack. I think it would be UNPRECEDENTED to read an article, published by Al Jazeera or any other Islamic Media sources, quoting a leader of an Islamic Nation Condemning Iraqi Muslim v Muslim violence.

Meh..at any rate thanks.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 3, 2010)

Kalam said:


> I believe it was manifold who pointed out that GHook could care less about what happens to Muslim children...



Too bad Muslims could care less about what happens to their own children.

"We Desire Death"
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]YouTube - Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life"[/ame]

Islam, the religion of death.


----------



## waltky (Nov 21, 2016)

Granny says, "Dat's right - an fingerprint `em too...

*Priebus: No ‘Registry Based on a Religion,’ But a Temporary Ban ‘Until a Better Vetting System is in Place’*
_November 20, 2016 – President-elect Donald Trump is not proposing a “registry based on a religion,” his incoming chief of staff Reince Priebus said Sunday, adding that people from countries posing terrorism concerns would be temporarily barred from entry into the U.S. “until a better vetting system is put in place.”_


> Asked on NBC’s “Meet the Press” whether he could “equivocally rule out a registry for Muslims,” Priebus replied, “Look I'm not going to rule out anything, but I wouldn’t – we’re not going to have a registry based on a religion.”  He continued that “there are some people, certainly not all people,” who are radicalized.  “There are some people that have to be prevented from coming into this country.”  Priebus said Trump’s position was consistent with bills before Congress that essentially say, “If you come, if you want to come from a place or an area around the world that harbors and trains terrorists, we have to temporarily suspend that operation until a better vetting system is put in place.”
> 
> Once a better vetting system is in place, radicalized individuals from those places will not be allowed entry into the U.S. but “others will be allowed in,” he added.  Priebus was asked by host Chuck Todd about some views on Islam expressed by Trump’s national security advisor pick, former Defense Intelligence Agency Lt. Gen. Michael Flynn.  Specifically, last February Flynn posted online a link to a video that listed the perpetrators of major terrorist attacks as Muslims. The video began by rejecting the term “Islamophobia,” pointing out that “phobia” means an irrational fear. In a tweet carrying a link to the video, Flynn wrote, “Fear of Muslims is RATIONAL: please forward this to others: the truth fears no questions ...”
> 
> ...


----------



## manifold (Nov 21, 2016)

How "bad" is the current vetting system and what, specifically, can be done to make it "better"?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## theliq (Nov 24, 2016)

traveler52 said:


> No such group does in fact exist.  America killed thousands of innocent men, women and children in Iraq.  Throw in all those "Unborn" and it's even worse.


Over  250,000 Iraqis perished in an 8 hour period during the 1st Iraq War.....Enough to make Bush Senior a Blatant WAR CRIMINAL...he got away with MURDER of the Worst Kind.But Americans couldn't give a FCUK


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 29, 2016)

theliq said:


> traveler52 said:
> 
> 
> > No such group does in fact exist.  America killed thousands of innocent men, women and children in Iraq.  Throw in all those "Unborn" and it's even worse.
> ...



Lol not true, but you are a born liar!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Legend (Dec 7, 2016)

Hail the US invasion of Iraq that led to the killing of 500k civilians. We see no crying about that. Oh since there were arabs and most likely were muslims then their lives were of no value. In fact there weren't human but apes evolved from monkeys just like the apes of hiroshima and nagasaki. Oh please stop your crocodile tears no one is buying that.


----------



## manifold (Dec 8, 2016)

Legend said:


> Hail the US invasion of Iraq that led to the killing of 500k civilians. We see no crying about that. Oh since there were arabs and most likely were muslims then their lives were of no value. In fact there weren't human but apes evolved from monkeys just like the apes of hiroshima and nagasaki. Oh please stop your crocodile tears no one is buying that.


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 9, 2016)

Legend said:


> Hail the US invasion of Iraq that led to the killing of 500k civilians. We see no crying about that. Oh since there were arabs and most likely were muslims then their lives were of no value. In fact there weren't human but apes evolved from monkeys just like the apes of hiroshima and nagasaki. Oh please stop your crocodile tears no one is buying that.


How do you know there were 500,000 civilians killed in Iraq?
Do you have any link?


----------



## anotherlife (Dec 9, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> Legend said:
> 
> 
> > Hail the US invasion of Iraq that led to the killing of 500k civilians. We see no crying about that. Oh since there were arabs and most likely were muslims then their lives were of no value. In fact there weren't human but apes evolved from monkeys just like the apes of hiroshima and nagasaki. Oh please stop your crocodile tears no one is buying that.
> ...


I have an idea.  Let's start killing them until they report that we have reached the 50000 goal.  Your take?


----------



## TrueTT (Dec 27, 2016)

Iraq is still standing? Jesus Christ. Dubya did a terrible job./


----------



## TrueTT (Dec 27, 2016)

Legend said:


> Hail the US invasion of Iraq that led to the killing of 500k civilians. We see no crying about that.* Oh since there were arabs and most likely were muslims then their lives were of no value. In fact there weren't human but apes evolved from monkeys* just like the apes of hiroshima and nagasaki. Oh please stop your crocodile tears no one is buying that.



Good to see more people are catching on. Props!


----------

